# Orange Spice Pancakes



## queen 7 (May 7, 2014)

_2 cup flour_

_1 1/2 c brown sugar_

_1 whole orange _

_1/2 tsp baking powder_

_1/2 tsp nutmeg_

_1/2 tsp ginger_

_1 1/2 tsp cinnamon_

_2 tsp vanilla_

_1-2 cups milk or applesauce_

_Combine flour and baking powder...Cut orange into 4 quarters - grate 1 quarter of orange into flour mixture then squeeze all 4 quarters cut into mixture as well (discard pcs), add nutmeg, ginger, cinnamon, vanilla and milk/applesauce (depending on your liking you may increase or decrease liquid)_

_Heat griddle or skillet with oil...cook pancakes as regular til done...Put on plate butter, syrup, and enjoy _





  








20140921092233.jpg




__
queen 7


__
Sep 21, 2014


----------

